# CPMA CEUs: how do I get them?



## loriaclark

Hello forum, I have been researching CEU opportunities for my CPMA certification and they are difficult to find.  Any ideas where they can be found?  Thank you!


----------



## thelton

I have a membership to NAMAS.  They provide 12 CEUs yearly for the CMPA.


----------



## snjberry

your health Business Monthly subscribtion to AAPC gives 1 CEU per book.  I also have CPMA and use 24 CEU's from magazines.  You can also use Medicare learning network and if you work for an organization that participates in NCPO network thru Joel Duhl in Florida they also have free cue's for members.  Not sure where your located.  Any insurance conference that is free to attend will also give CEU's for participation.  Just remember to ask.  They don't always say they have CEU's when you sign up.  Most important is any location coding chapter in your area.  Ceu's are free for 1-2 hours usually once a month.  
Sandi


----------



## MikeEnos

I signed up for the yearly webinar subscription from AAPC.  The good news is they have a wealth of webinars that will get you your CEU's in no time, and they're great material.

The bad news is that I keep adding them to my CEU tracker, and for some reason they are counting towards my CPC but not my CPMA.  Not sure why.  Even the ones that say specifically that they are certified for CPMA CEU's.  Got my CEMC ones without an issue and my CPC ones no problem.... but still says 0 for my CPMA.


----------



## thelton

Mike, I noticed that once I hit the required number of CMPA CEUs, they automatically go to the CPC.  It's the same with my CEMC.  I don't understand why, but at least we still have our CPMA covered!


----------



## Mbguyse

*CEU tracker*

Hi,
I just learned weeks ago that to be able to distribute your earned CEU to your correct credential/s, you can hit the edit button, hit save, then it will let you post your CEU to the CPC core or to the specialty, CPMA etc.  Hope this helps.


----------



## lqueve29@yahoo.com

*CEUs  toward your CPMA*



MikeEnos said:


> I signed up for the yearly webinar subscription from AAPC.  The good news is they have a wealth of webinars that will get you your CEU's in no time, and they're great material.
> 
> The bad news is that I keep adding them to my CEU tracker, and for some reason they are counting towards my CPC but not my CPMA.  Not sure why.  Even the ones that say specifically that they are certified for CPMA CEU's.  Got my CEMC ones without an issue and my CPC ones no problem.... but still says 0 for my CPMA.



*You can, designate the Healthcare Business Monthly magazines, to go toward a specific credential. You would select the "Edit" link for each CEU you want to change, click 'Save' on the next screen, and then scroll down and switch the designation on the final screen and click 'Save' again.*
Hope this help!!!


----------



## Samantha.Prince

*Healthcare Business Monthly*

Hi All - 
I just obtained my CPMA and I'm researching if the Healthcare Business Monthly CEU's can be used for the CPMA. I don't see it stated on the website or in the magazine. Do any of you have confirmation from the AAPC that they are allowed to be used for that purpose?

Thank you


----------



## edvinsam@yahoo.co.in

*Cpma ceus*



Mbguyse said:


> Hi,
> I just learned weeks ago that to be able to distribute your earned CEU to your correct credential/s, you can hit the edit button, hit save, then it will let you post your CEU to the CPC core or to the specialty, CPMA etc.  Hope this helps.



Hi,

Can you please tell me where is the edit button.

Thanks
Samuel.R


----------



## klevy07

*Edit tab*



edvinsam@yahoo.co.in said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please tell me where is the edit button.
> 
> Thanks
> Samuel.R



Look where your CEU's are listed; all the to the right you'll see the "edit" and "delete" tab


----------



## blaza192

Chapter meetings that do coding updates right when they come up seem to also grant specialty CEUs. You can try looking for 2018 CPT coding updates in your area or the 2019 ICD-10-CM Coding updates when they come out.


----------

